# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Acuicultura >  Los peces de lagos europeos de alta montaña se "feminizan" debido a la contaminación atmosférica

## Jonasino

> La contaminación atmosférica está "feminizando" a los peces de lagos remotos de alta montaña en Europa, según revela un estudio del Instituto de Diagnóstico Ambiental y Estudios del Agua del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (Idaea-CSIC), el Centre de Recerca Ecològica i Aplicacions Forestals (Creaf) y la Universidad de Innsbruck (Austria), que ha detectado un primer caso en Eslovaquia.
> 
> La investigación, publicada en la revista 'Nature Scientific Reports', ha observado que los contaminantes se acumulan en los peces machos y alteran su sistema hormonal -los llamados disruptores endocrinos-, ha informado este lunes el Creaf en un comunicado.
> 
>     La contaminación afecta menos a las hormonas de las truchas hembras
> 
> Se han hallado estos disruptores en la sangre, el hígado y el tejido muscular de los peces, provocando que los machos presenten características femeninas: "Se podría decir que los peces machos tragan píldoras anticonceptivas involuntariamente", ha expresado el zoólogo de la Universidad de Innsbruck Reinhard Lackner.
> 
> La contaminación afecta menos a las hormonas de las truchas hembras porque sus niveles de estrógeno son relativamente elevados.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

